# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Descenso del río Alagón

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/prov-caceres/20160...807194313.html




> *Más de 600 palistas participan en el Descenso del río Alagón* 
> 
> 
> 
> ELADIO PANIAGUA / CORIA 
> 7 agosto 2016 - 19:48 
> 
> El Descenso Río Alagón ha discurrido desde el "Puente de la Macarrona" (Riolobos) hasta la misma Ciudad de Coria coincidiendo con el "Puente de Hierro", que sirvió a modo de meta, con un recorrido de 18,8 km., aproximadamente, y una duración de 4,5 horas.
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (08-ago-2016),HUESITO (08-ago-2016),Jonasino (08-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Je je. En esa foto ocupan mas las embarcaciones que el agua

----------

